# Fan problem



## BillA (Feb 11, 2020)

2008,135i,no mods except air filter,,102000 miles.. When driving Temp stays between 195-208. When parked with ac on Heats to 210 with fan running fast.However after driving and car setting and running ,With AC off,,Temp climbs to 221 before fan comes on and seems to be at half speed..any ideas ..Thanks


----------

